# OMG Marbury Trade Rumor to Hawks!



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury to Atlanta for Al Harrington

Unfortunately, my heart sank in my chest when I realized that this rumor is coming from Chad Ford.

Better luck next time.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Marbury to Atlanta for Al Harrington
> 
> Unfortunately, my heart sank in my chest when I realized that this rumor is coming from Chad Ford.
> 
> Better luck next time.


Check out the hawks payroll under Real GM..Take every player under contract..
Harrington,delk,j smith,childress ,collier, ivey,boris diaw ,d smith
and trade them for marbury

The trade works!!!!!!!!!maybe we could get M williams too...

I know that we could trade H2o for that whole group plus williams


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Knicks defenitly need to get rid of Marbury.... hes too much of a Shoot First Point Guard........... they wont make the playoffs with him....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Knicks defenitly need to get rid of Marbury.... hes too much of a Shoot First Point Guard........... they wont make the playoffs with him....


The only trade I can really think of is with Memphis...It will be Stro and filler..Probably "White chocolate",if west gets his wish


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Uh, you ARE aware that *teams under the cap don't have to meet salary restrictions in trades*, right? The Hawks are capable of trading Harrington straight up for Marbury.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Exactly, if the Knicks want to dump Marbury then the Hawks are their best bet (before they sign any FA's!)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Uh, you ARE aware that *teams under the cap don't have to meet salary restrictions in trades*, right? The Hawks are capable of trading Harrington straight up for Marbury.



Sorry,I should have elaborated...Sorry

Yes,I am aware of that.....But they have tendered a 70 miion dollar offer to Joe Johnson and are likely to tender a 50 million dollar offfer to Curry...They arent doing anything till they find out what goes on with those two..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather have marbury then Joe Johnson or curry. even with steph, i bet they could sign one or both of them anyways.

but, al harrington sucks


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> id rather have marbury then Joe Johnson or curry. even with steph, i bet they could sign one or both of them anyways.
> 
> but, al harrington sucks


You may like Stef better,but it appears marbury would be 3rd on the wish list..if at all..

they could sign both..other than harrington who makes around 6.5 mill,they have NO payroll...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> Sorry,I should have elaborated...Sorry
> 
> Yes,I am aware of that.....But they have tendered a 70 miion dollar offer to Joe Johnson and are likely to tender a 50 million dollar offfer to Curry...They arent doing anything till they find out what goes on with those two..


As soon as the Suns match JJ they could do the deal for Marbury. Remember now you only have to wait 7 days to hear if a team matched an offer or not.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> but, al harrington sucks


Does he? I really don't know his game all that well but he seems like a real Isiah guy to me. 25, tweener, athletic as hell, can push tempo and play D, hard worker. If he could fit in at the SF, I think Nate, Q, Harrington would make a much stronger 1 thru 3 (mentally, defensively, and coherently as a unit) than Marbury, JC, Q; or Marbury, Q, TT. But I could be wrong.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> Does he? I really don't know his game all that well but he seems like a real Isiah guy to me. 25, tweener, athletic as hell, can push tempo and play D, hard worker. If he could fit in at the SF, I think Nate, Q, Harrington would make a much stronger 1 thru 3 (mentally, defensively, and coherently as a unit) than Marbury, JC, Q; or Marbury, Q, TT. But I could be wrong.


Is it my imagination or is there a "whole lot of moving and shakin going on"... :banana:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Al Harrington is a 3 that can score in the post. Let's stop imagining that Q is a post scorer like everyone claims he is, I doubt he's even as good as KVH in the post.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

truth said:


> Is it my imagination or is there a "whole lot of moving and shakin going on"... :banana:



:gbanana: :dpepper: :cbanana: :wbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm..is it just me does this trade seem kinda lopsided?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

al harrington sucked last season, plain and simple. he cant handle starting


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, so many Marbury rumors.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Isiah Thomas is not going to trade Marbury.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYK101 said:


> Isiah Thomas is not going to trade Marbury.


true....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*he should....*

Steph for Josh Smith and Harrington.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: he should....*



alphadog said:


> Steph for Josh Smith and Harrington.



Thow in Diaw and you've got a deal.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Knicks defenitly need to get rid of Marbury.... hes too much of a Shoot First Point Guard........... they wont make the playoffs with him....


 Too bad it would suggest what you are saying is incorrect. Marbs only avg 15 shots a game against 8 assists. Is he still shoot first?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: he should....*



alphadog said:


> Steph for Josh Smith and Harrington.


In a heartbeat.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Too bad it would suggest what you are saying is incorrect. Marbs only avg 15 shots a game against 8 assists. Is he still shoot first?


Numbers look pretty when you don't compare them.

*Steve Nash: 11.4 fga, 11.5 apg (more assists than shots)
Brevin Knight: 8.8 fga, 9.0 apg (more assists than shots)
Jason Kidd: 12.9 fga, 8.3 apg*
Stephon Marbury: 15.9 fga, 8.1 apg
Allen Iverson: 24.2 fga, 7.9 apg
Lebron James: 21.0 fga, 7.3 apg
Steve Francis: 17.0 fga, 7.0 apg
*Andre Miller: 10.9 fga, 6.9 apg*
Mike Bibby: 15.8 fga, 6.8 apg
Dwyane Wade: 17.3 fga, 6.8 apg
Rafer Alston: 12.1 fga, 6.4 apg
Kirk Hinrich: 14.5 fga, 6.4 apg
Tony Parker: 13.9 fga, 6.1 apg
*Gary Payton: 9.4 fga, 6.1 apg
Maurice Williams: 9.2 fga, 6.1 apg*
Kobe Bryant: 20.0 fga, 6.0 apg
*Luke Ridnour: 9.0 fga, 5.9 apg
Chauncey Billups: 11.4 fga, 5.8 apg*
Tracy McGrady: 21.2 fga, 5.7 apg
*Kevin Garnett: 16.5 fga, 5.7 apg (at POWER FORWARD)*
Damon Stoudamire: 14.3 fga, 5.7 apg
*Jason Williams: 9.0 fga, 5.6 apg*

I suppose by your logic, Steve Francis isn't shoot first either.

Marbury sure ain't pass first, if that's what you're implying. Marbury only looks good if you compare him to 25+ point scorers like Iverson, Lebron, Wade, Kobe, and TMac. I'm sure you've noticed that none of those players are actual point guards.

And further, your little simplistic math equation doesn't take assist quality into account. Marbury creates mostly jump shot assists, not layup assists. he drives into traffic and looks for his own shot first before kicking it out. Hence A SHOOT FIRST POINT GUARD.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> Numbers look pretty when you don't compare them.
> 
> *Steve Nash: 11.4 fga, 11.5 apg (more assists than shots)
> Brevin Knight: 8.8 fga, 9.0 apg (more assists than shots)
> ...



great, well that shoot first point guard is still by far the best player we have.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

What would really be a telling stat would be assists/time-with-ball-in-hands. Marbury is probably very high up in the league for the amount of minutes per game he possesses the ball.

As I said recently, if Marbury allows Herb to institute his proposed "motion offense", where the ball is brought (or god forbid, passed) up court quickly and swung around with everybody looking for the open man (kinda like Holzman's championship teams) I would expect Marbury's assists to go down while total team assists rise.


----------

